# Tesco deal on tunnel - flexibility on return date?



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We've always used the tunnel, and paid with Tesco vouchers. This year we're in the fortunate position that my wife has retired and we can be flexible when we come back. (Likely to be 2-3 months.)

So we don't want to tie ourselves to a particular return date. I know that to *guarantee *"return when you want" on the tunnel you need a Flexiplus ticket, not available via Tesco and a crazy price anyway, but the tunnel T&C for standard tickets suggests that the date/time can be amended subject to availability.

Given that we'll be coming back out of peak times, I'm inclined to book for an estimated date to cross back, and amend it if needed while we're away.

Anyone have any (preferably fairly recent) experience of doing this? And if so, were there any problems?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The staff are usually very helpfull. Daughter came back early, phoned them to change date and time . Had no problems.

Dave p


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have done exactly that in the past, just take the phone number and give them a couple of days notice


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Don't know about doing this with Tesco vouchers, as we don't use them. But we have given up booking returns, we just book one way and we never have a problem booking one way to come back.

It's less hassle than having to change your return booking, and hasn't yet cost us more doing it this way, though we don't usually travel in August when things are busier. It might then be worth booking a return if you're coming back in August.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We changed our booking back in April had to pay the difference between the original cost and the cost of the new crossing , for us £12
it was hissing down and cold in France so we saved three days campsite fees


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> Don't know about doing this with Tesco vouchers, as we don't use them. But we have given up booking returns, we just book one way and we never have a problem booking one way to come back.
> 
> It's less hassle than having to change your return booking, and hasn't yet cost us more doing it this way, though we don't usually travel in August when things are busier. It might then be worth booking a return if you're coming back in August.


With Tesco vouchers, your journey has to originate in Folkestone - so you can book a return, or a single outbound, but not a single from Calais. Of course, we could just pay cash, as you say, but the Tesco points mean you get the crossing at £3-worth of ticket for £1-worth of voucher. If paying cash we'd probably use the ferry - cheaper!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Solway,

Just book with Tesco Vouchers, and give them the outward date and an inward date that would be your last day on holiday.

If you come back early, phone them with the booking number and the new date, done it a couple of times, never had a problem.

Steve


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I was travelling on tesco tickets returning last Oct. and put off return by 2weeks. A couple of days notice is fine. I had to pay £5 (crossing was £5 more) PLUS a fee of I think £20 for changing.

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Nowadays we book a one way out on the tunnel with Tesco vouchers and when we decide to return just pull into a mcd's a few days away from Calais and book a one way ferry online to get back, last two have cost around £50 with P&O

Pete


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nowadays we book a one way out on the tunnel with Tesco vouchers and when we decide to return just pull into a mcd's a few days away from Calais and book a one way ferry online to get back, last two have cost around £50 with P&O
> 
> Pete


Yes, I guess that was our alternative - but a wife who has in the past been seasick in the ferry terminal makes the tunnel a preferred option!


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi solway...

We are thinking of the same ..

i.e. booking a "Tesco voucher return trip" with the return date as far out as possible (which at the moment appears to be 28th February 2014 on their web site) knowing we will have to change that nearer the time so as to return later than 28th Feb.

I'm assuming that can be done by phoning up again, paying any admin fee and any extra crossing cost. 

The T & C's on the website suggest it can be done as long as the travel is complete within 12 months of the original date of booking. 

But does that apply to "Tesco voucher return trips" (anyone)?

Watching this thread with interest.

Happy MH-ing folks

John


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

In all of the years we have been using the Tunnel (both with and without Tescos help!) we have probably never kept to the original booking  

As stated by Grout20 you have to complete the trip within 12 months of the booking date. I booked a few weeks ago for a trip in May and changed the outbound dates 3 times in the same week before we finally gave up and 'parked' the trip in July (don't ask - too much work initially and then poorly dog).

When returning we have either rung a day or two before we want to cross or have negotiated a return in the Pet Passport office when checking the dogs in (we just make sure we have plenty of lee-way in the worming requirements!).

The nice peeps at the Tunnel just amend the booking (no fees to change and keep same booking reference) and email confirmation and the price stays at the maximum that you have paid. You only have to pay an additional cost if it's over that maximum. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

grout20 said:


> But does that apply to "Tesco voucher return trips" (anyone)?
> 
> John


I think all responses so far suggest yes - with possibility of a £20 admin fee as only query.

Very helpful - thanks to all for help.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We have never paid an admin fee - only the difference if the revised crossing is more than originally paid. 

Unfortunately though, we have never had a refund if it's cheaper!!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Solwaybuggier said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


At least she was sick in the terminal and not the motorhome..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> We have never paid an admin fee - only the difference if the revised crossing is more than originally paid.
> 
> Unfortunately though, we have never had a refund if it's cheaper!!


We also have never had to pay an admin fee to amend a Tesco tunnel booking. If you can get online, immediately before you call to change your return booking, you can see exactly what fares are available and at what time - easy peasy. Then say exactly which crossing you want and the price should be what you saw online. So there might be no extra to pay, or just a few pounds, especially if your willing to cross early in the morning, late in the evening, or through the night.

Works for us, and I must say the reservations staff are always very helpful in our experience. Last September we changed a Tesco booking 3 times - no problem.

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

grout20 said:


> Hi solway...
> 
> We are thinking of the same ..
> 
> ...


Hi John - I think you should be fine. We were in a similar position in 2010 / 2011. Early December '10 we wanted to use Tesco vouchers while they were still at X4 value (Tesco had announced they were changing to X3 from that date). So we contacted Eurotunnel and explained we wanted a crossing September / October '11, but they said that for those dates tickets would not be on sale for 3 or 4 months.

In fact it was their suggestion to just book any return crossing towards the later dates available at the time, and then change them for what we wanted when the required dates / season went on sale. Worked a treat.

Mike


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Mike

Yes, I remember the "good old days" of 4 x the value..... (sigh) :roll: 

That's my plan, then. I'll book the latest date and then try to match the price when I change the time and hopefully avoid any extra charges!

Cheers all

John


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Technically you can be charged by Eurotunnel for NOT returning I think, it's to put off people buying 2 cheap day tickets, say, using them for what might otherwise cost a lot more.

Like the others we have changed our Tesco tickets successfully just read the small print to make sure what the limits are, and try and pick a similar priced time of day to change to or they will charge the difference.


----------

